# Everything went dead



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I've had this problem three times. After I shut key off all electrical systems went totally dead. The first time probably 5 min had went by before I realized it. After trying various things I pushed red button on key. Horn beeped and everything was back on line. Last 2 times it has taken a little time and a number of pushes of red button to get it going. Any ideas of what is going on before it leaves me sit.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like a lose ground connection. I would definitely contact your dealership and have them look at it. Don't let them say "no codes found, so no problem."


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

wondered the same thing but each time the red button brought it around


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Could still be loose. My car would die but all dash lights would remain on. Think it just loses contact for a sec causing shut down.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

So could I duplicate this problem if I unhook ground from batt then hook back up. If that's the case nothing should come on until I hit the red button again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> So could I duplicate this problem if I unhook ground from batt then hook back up. If that's the case nothing should come on until I hit the red button again.


Not necessarily. Nearly every electrical component (not chip, but overall component) has a ground connection. It could be any one of these or it could even be a lose connection inside a component. This is why tracking down electrical problems in cars is so difficult.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmerboy said:


> I've had this problem three times. After I shut key off all electrical systems went totally dead. The first time probably 5 min had went by before I realized it. After trying various things I pushed red button on key. Horn beeped and everything was back on line. Last 2 times it has taken a little time and a number of pushes of red button to get it going. Any ideas of what is going on before it leaves me sit.




Farmerboy,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably the ignition ground, mine did the same thing the day after they replaced my engine and they just fixed it and it fired right up. Perfectly fine...


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Farmerboy,
> I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks, will probably have to do that. BUT as my name says I am a farmer and very busy right now. Also would they find anything if it was not reoccuring. Hasn't heppened now for a while


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Farmerboy said:


> Thanks, will probably have to do that. BUT as my name says I am a farmer and very busy right now. Also would they find anything if it was not reoccuring. Hasn't heppened now for a while


Farmerboy,
You may have to leave your vehicle with your dealer so they are able to get this to reproduce. Or if you have noticed that this happens under certain circumstances you could make the service department aware of that also. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Farmerboy,
> You may have to leave your vehicle with your dealer so they are able to get this to reproduce. Or if you have noticed that this happens under certain circumstances you could make the service department aware of that also. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,
It's been over a month now since the problem occured last. Kinda hard to recreate something that doesn't happen much. Maybe won't any more.


----------

